# 1 Down, 1 To Go



## wirehairman (Oct 31, 2005)

Work/family commitments have pretty much stymied my turkey hunting this spring, but I was finally able to get out this weekend and called in a nice tom first thing Saturday morning (21.5 lbs, 9" beard, 1 1/4" spurs).

[siteimg]4269[/siteimg]

Hopefully, I'll be able to get back out this coming weekend and fill my second tag.


----------

